# 1st Attempt Buckboard Bacon



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2018)

Well got the pork butt deboned and cured up for my first go around of buckboard. Will patiently wait for the 8-10 days.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 18, 2018)

Interested to see how it turns out!


----------



## tropics (Dec 18, 2018)

Thats a good start
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 18, 2018)

Waiting 

Warren


----------



## ab canuck (Dec 18, 2018)

Yep, I will be waiting. Something I have yet to try....


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2018)

Great Start !!
Close to 3" thick, might want to go 10-11 days.
Using TQ?

Be back for the pretty stuff!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes TQ, the one piece was a little over 2 1\2" the extra days aren't gonna hurt that's for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Yes TQ, the one piece was a little over 2 1\2" the extra days aren't gonna hurt that's for sure.




Yup---3" I normally do 10 or 11 days, whichever fits my schedule better.
And 2 1/2" I go either 9 or 10 days, again whichever fits my schedule better.
A few extra days won't hurt, but I'd try to keep it under 14 to avoid extra salty flavor, when dry curing with TQ.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2018)

Good start!
Al


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice start , , give it time to do it's thing . Worth the wait .


----------



## kawboy (Dec 19, 2018)

Smoked my first over the weekend. Can't believe took me this long to try it! Wonderful bacon.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2018)

Can fridge temp be actually to cold for proper meat curing? Beer/meat fridge is 34° (where bacon is  curing) and small I just plugged in to defrost turkey is 35.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes . You want  36 / 38 . Do you have a therm in there ?


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes, been slowly turning down but temps haven't changed yet. Put in yesterday so don't know if I will have to add a day ?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2018)

You mean up ? If you're at 34 turn it up a bit .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Can fridge temp be actually to cold for proper meat curing? Beer/meat fridge is 34° (where bacon is  curing) and small I just plugged in to defrost turkey is 35.




34° will slow it down an awful lot.
Like Chopsaw said, 36° to 38° is best range.
Here's how I keep mine at exactly 37°:
*Curing Fridge Set-up (Bear's Method)*

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> You mean up ? If you're at 34 turn it up a bit .


and

I meant up, you are correct...


----------



## disco (Dec 19, 2018)

Watching!


----------



## disco (Dec 19, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---3" I normally do 10 or 11 days, whichever fits my schedule better.
> And 2 1/2" I go either 9 or 10 days, again whichever fits my schedule better.
> A few extra days won't hurt, but I'd try to keep it under 14 to avoid extra salty flavor, when dry curing with TQ.
> 
> Bear


I am with Bear. I have found a little longer better than just enough. I have gone to 4 days per inch of thickness plus 2 days (2 1/2 inches times 4 plus 2 would be 12 days). I also agree I don't like to go over 14 days so I never cure anything thicker than 3 inches.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2018)

Looks like a great start!
I write my notes on the bags as well.

I'm just starting out. But I like to err towards the long side when curing.
My first time, I did two Slabs of Pork Belly, and two halves of a Pork Butt (Boston Butt, or Shoulder)
My BBB came out a bit salty for my tastes. But I'm on a low sodium diet, so a poor judge of saltiness.
However, it is great added to Dutch's Wicked Beans.
As we speak, I have two slabs of my second batch of Belly Bacon in the smoker.

Home cured and smoked Bacon could try the patience of Job. It takes days, and days, and daze!
But once you get your first done, start your next. And you can stay ahead of the goblins.
I'm stockpiling for Christmas Day, When 16 Family members come over hungry.

And a chunk of Disco's Back Bacon (Canadian Bacon)n in the fridge curing.
Bacon, Bacon, Bacon.


----------

